# Vancouver LED supplier



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Just came across the supplier for RapidLED for Canada. Found it on another Canadian site. Located here in Vancouver

Lucent LED


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Rapid LED products are fine, but be careful with any of the Lumini units. I actually talked to the manufacturer, the information they sent me are copied from all other sites. For example. this unit here 
I had it linked to 3reef site long ago
This looks like Kessil LED but ... - 3reef Reef Aquarium Forum
All those info and pic are given by the manufacture but some picture are just the same as the ecoxotic cannon. Look at the first picture =P
That is reason why I didn't end up getting these fixtures. I don't like to deal with manufacture that is dishonest about their product and I feel that carrying these products will means I am not doing the right thing for my customers.


----------



## mormodra (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually have the Lumini Technologies Glisten 150R2 over my 55g reef tank and it looks great!! It is 100 times better than my 2x96watt PC fixture ever was. I can now grow SPS without a problem, and the control unit is great for the day/night cycles, but it looks cheap and VERY OEM. 

On another note though, you are definitely right about them plagiarizing information from other companies, and their lack of information. Some of the pictures on their website are taking from the AI sol website...

But they are a legit business and their fixtures are great for what they are... That being said, I would totally recommend the Onyx units vs any Lumini product since they use Cree and I know for a fact from talking to Lumini Technologies staff, They use all Bridgelux LED's unless you specifically request that CREE's be used with a price increase of course.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

well before you jump on the Onyx check
Led lighting - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community

We gave a really good comparison on the fixture. I stated my point really clear in there


----------



## mormodra (Oct 18, 2010)

I am not worried about what full fixture is the best really. My next project is going to be DIY and that is why Lucent LED will be great for me and if for some reason I get really lazy I will still probably end up buying from Lucent LED because of they carry Rapid LED products who has a solid reputation that has been built in only a few short years.

Lucent must have done their homework before they started carrying Rapid LED products as their main supplier for DIY LED's and components as stated on their website.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

no one ever said Rapid LED is not having any good rep. If you read the aquariumadvice carefully, I point out facts not just make up story like LED will summon monsters that can eat all your coral. Plus , if you are going to ask for brand name good rep product, why not go directly to AI where it is only cost about $150 more with all the dimmer that is needed? Again, just because RapdiLED provides good "DIY" kit doesn't mean the fixture is "fair" especially when it was made out to have no dimmer at all.


----------



## mormodra (Oct 18, 2010)

dimmable unit ships next month and is still cheaper  But I hear what you are saying


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would never have an LED light without dimmers.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

exactly, that is the only reason why I said they rushed it, was a bit disappointed when I first saw that fixture came out. I used to buy DIY kit from them also


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

My main reason for posting was for the DIY stuff. I ordered a kit from StevesLEDs and if I want to make one or two changes to the colors shipping would cost me 15 bucks shipped to sumas and then I have to go pick up. Can get it shipped to my door for less


----------

